# Canterbury golf club



## spongebob59 (Aug 1, 2019)

Recent review here, I believe some further changes are planned

https://www.golfcoursearchitecture....a-great-colt-opportunity#.XUH00cxvc4k.twitter


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 15, 2019)

Used to play there a lot when I were a lad.
Some interesting holes and elevated tees. 
Greens used to be quick, and always felt like a trek at the end.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 15, 2019)

Only about 16 miles from me and a course I enjoy very much. We have a reciprocal with them so should go there more often


----------

